# pre-flower topping?



## dauwd (Aug 3, 2012)

Good idea or NOT? I have 3 girls that are in pre-flower... I LST'd the plants to get some shoots to pop but now that I'm in pre-flower can I top those shoots to increase yield? plants are just under 3 ft tall right now... but of course I don't want to stress the plants.

Thanks in advance


----------



## growone (Aug 3, 2012)

hmm, got the same deal kind of
a more sativa dominant plant than i've had before, the stretch is getting to be a concern
so thinking about an emergency topping


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell Fuck YES!
I am a bender, pincher, topper... I will top right up to a week before flower.. then I switch tactics to guerilla growing and start super crop techniques and lollipopping the bottom 1/3rd.
Cannabis loves to be told what to do and spanked into submission.. yeaaaaa.. daddies dirty lil girl arent you.. arent you daddies stinky little messy bitch... want a drink? ya I bet you do..


Err sorry forgot where I was.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

just curious about what is the pre flower stage? im not a fan of topping but have done it early in veg a time or two.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Aug 5, 2012)

pre flower is everything before the light switch. Or before you see the stretch in flower.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

oh you meant veg stage, never heard of a pre flower stage. thanks for clearing that up GG.


----------



## Saldaw (Aug 6, 2012)

after 1 month or so the plant matures and begins to show its sex in preflowers, this does not mean that the plant is flowering.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 8, 2012)

dauwd said:


> Good idea or NOT? I have 3 girls that are in pre-flower... I LST'd the plants to get some shoots to pop but now that I'm in pre-flower can I top those shoots to increase yield? plants are just under 3 ft tall right now... but of course I don't want to stress the plants.
> 
> Thanks in advance


As long as you are referring to actual pre-flowering and not flowering yes you can top your plants. I start with clones that are already pre-flowering and have topped them multiple times with no issues. I prefer the FIM technique because you can get 3 or more new tops instead of 2.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 11, 2012)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> Hell Fuck YES!
> I am a bender, pincher, topper... I will top right up to a week before flower.. then I switch tactics to guerilla growing and start super crop techniques and lollipopping the bottom 1/3rd.
> Cannabis loves to be told what to do and spanked into submission.. yeaaaaa.. daddies dirty lil girl arent you.. arent you daddies stinky little messy bitch... want a drink? ya I bet you do..
> 
> ...


What he said. Hell I've pinched baby buds off thinning down low and had them come back double. Amputate the root tips and 2 or 4 tips rebound.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> As long as you are referring to actual pre-flowering and not flowering yes you can top your plants. I start with clones that are already pre-flowering and have topped them multiple times with no issues. I prefer the FIM technique because you can get 3 or more new tops instead of 2.


yeaaahhhh berkman thats what i'm talking about thats whats best... once you flip to 12/12 let that be your last snip... but after that no mo'


----------



## dauwd (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks for the feed back... my girls are outdoor and the sunlight is now at 14\10 and I was told the plants are going into flower so I assumed preflower they all show female parts and are beginning to stretch.. my concern was stressing them as they go into flower... but I guess the fact is they are still in veg until the lights 12\12?


----------



## growone (Aug 12, 2012)

flower doesn't need 12/12, that's just the indoor schedule that's much used by many of us
many plants will go into flower before the 12/12 point, but depends on the genetics


----------

